#  Krankheiten >   Schwellungen/Verhärtungen nach Infusion >

## Paula51

Bevor ich mich wieder in die Klinik begebe, frag ich mal hier nach, ob jemandem schon was Ähnliches passiert ist: hatte vor 4 Tagen eine kleinere OP in Vollnarkose, und schon als die Schwester den Zugang (iv, Ellbeuge) legte, tat das ziemlich weh; ich bestand dann auch am selben Abend noch darauf, dass der Zugang entfernt wurde, weil es wirklich extrem unangenehm war. 
Soweit so gut - erstmal... konnte am nächsten Tag nachhause, Wunde wird ambulant versorgt (aber erst wieder in 3 Tagen ab jetzt) - *richtige Schmerzen* hab ich nur an dem "Piekser" in der Ellbeuge, und inzwischen an 3 naheliegenden Stellen (Oberseite Unterarm, Unter- und Innenseite Oberarm), und diese Stellen sind deutlich geschwollen, die Haut ist gerötet, unter der Haut sind zentimeterlange harte Stränge zu ertasten, fühlt sich an wie verhärtete Muskeln (??). 
Es ist nun nicht so, dass ich darob Todesängste ausstünde, sonst wär ich natürlich schon beim Arzt. GöGa meint auch, ich soll doch noch abwarten - nur wüsste ich halt so gern, WAS das sein könnte; ich weiß nicht, wie's Euch geht, aber bei mir ist es einfach so, dass Dinge, die erstmal benannt sind, mir nicht mehr soviel Angst machen....
Vielleicht hatte ja einer von Euch schonmal sowas und kann mir sagen, dass ich es ruhig bis Dienstag aussitzen soll... ?
liebe Grüße
Paula

----------


## urologiker

Stell doch einfach mal ein Bild deiner Ellenbeuge ein! Es wird sich um eine Entzündung handeln, das Ausmaß läßt sich per Bild wesentlich besser beurteilen! 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Paula51

Auf einem Bild wird leider wenig zu erkennen sein, äußerlich ist nur eine ganz zarte Rötung zu erkennen, und das seltsamerweise auch nicht ständig; seit heute morgen ist an einer der 3 Stellen eine Gelbfärbung zu beobachten, sieht aus wie ein Bluterguss. ?
Gruß,
Paula

----------


## topolina

lass dir das bitte noch mal von einem arzt anschauen, die sollen mal ultraschall machen. klingt nach einer venenentzündung, kommt leider manchmal vor bei diesen leitungen....

----------


## Paula51

Hallo topolina, danke für Deine Antwort! Hatte heute eh' sowieso einen Termin in der Klinik wegen der Wund-Nachbehandlung, und der Arzt hat die Verhärtungen auch betrachtet und die Entzündung für nicht (mehr) so schlimm befunden - *plumps*, der Stein ist also schonmal weg vom Herzen! :-) Es hat sich auch schon leicht gebessert, ich verbuche es also unter "Risiken und Nebenwirkungen" der ansonsten gelungenen OP.
Dankeschön nochmal und liebe Grüsse
Paula

----------


## gitti

Hallo, 
was für eine Infusion war es? Manche greifen das Gewebe stark an, da muss nicht unbedingt etwas daneben gegangen sein. Wurde die Infusion vom Arzt gelegt? Es brauch manchmal Wochen bis es sich normalisiert hat. 
Gruß Gitti

----------


## Paula51

Hallo Gitti, danke für Deinen Beitrag; es war ein Zugang für eine kurze Vollnarkose, eine Krankenschwester hat ihn gelegt (irgendwer sagte mir mal, die müssen das nur solange machen, bis sie es können *grins*); es war wohl "nur" eine leichtere Entzündung - boah, WEHGETAN hat es trotzdem! Jetzt, nach reichlich 3 Wochen, ist die Verhärtung zum Glück deutlich zurückgegangen.
Gruß
Paula

----------


## alexis75

Hallo.......
Mir geht's bzw.ging es genauso, venenentzündung nur das ich am Freitag wieder ins Krankenhaus fahren darf und unter Vollnarkose wird die Vene aufgeschnitten muss.....

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Wegen einer Venenentzündung? 
Eigentlich untypisch.. Handelt es sich nicht doch evtl. um etwas anderes?

----------


## alexis75

anscheinend is eine Venenentzündung, jetzt schneiden sie auf, kommt eine trinasche rein.......

----------

